# App or budget tool that can be used over multiple devices?



## advice pls (17 Nov 2012)

Is there such a thing? Would love one that can be synched on both our apple devices so we are both tracking together from the main account.


----------



## AlbacoreA (18 Nov 2012)

Well you could all share a spreadsheet. I don't know about specific apps.


----------



## Berni (18 Nov 2012)

YNAB (You Need A Budget) does what you're looking for.
There is a free 34 day trial, and a free lite version of their apple app

http://www.youneedabudget.com/

The full version of the software is $60, but that covers all the computers your household uses. 
If you do decide to buy, you can save $6 with this referral link (I also get $6)
[broken link removed]


----------

